# will aftermarket parts for 02-03 spec-v fit 04?



## wuz_eg (Aug 29, 2003)

i just bought an 04 spec-v a few days ago and im wondering if the aftermarket parts for 02-03 will fit it...right now im looking for an intake, lowering springs and most likely an exhaust. i'd really like to know, i can't see why they wouldn't but i would still like to be sure. thanks in advance


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

The change for 04MY was minor, so there should be no problem with 03MY aftermarket parts.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Engine parts = Yes
Body parts = Not all of them
Suspension = Yes (as far as I know)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

BlackoutSpecV said:


> *Engine parts = Yes
> Body parts = Not all of them
> Suspension = Yes (as far as I know) *


yep

for body parts, pretty much sideskirts and spoilers are the only things that are transferable, lol. Oh and the tail lights, but you have to do some work to mount them


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Yeah no body kits for the 04 yet to hide the front bumper....haha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thread #25,600 on this topic. please refer to search next time.

thread is closed since an answer was presented.


----------

